# BIG Problem with Charset



## setti (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello,

I've some troubles with non-ascii chars under freebsd 7.1 and X11. I want that freebsd handles chars with ISO-8859-1 (latin 1) like (Ã©Ã¨Ã Ã¹Ã§...) . How I can make that?


Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2009)

As always the handbook has quite a lot of information about this:

Chapter 23 Localization - I18N/L10N Usage and Setup


----------

